# Take A Favourite Game And Make It Sound Awful.



## HungryForCereal (Jul 11, 2016)

Real simple. Pick one of your favourite games and summarize it to make it sound like ****. Then post the game below you brief summery. 

S'pose I'll start.

A foreigner walks into town and kills a bunch of locals, kills a few beasts. Then fights a space squid, wins and turns into a slug.
- Bloodborne. ​


----------



## Discord (Jul 11, 2016)

A rich man spends all his money on beating up the mentally ill while cosplaying during a scavenger hunt.

-Batman: Arkham Knight


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 11, 2016)

A racing game where you injure people by throwing shells, placing banana peels on the racetrack and other items while you try to win 1st place. Hazards on courses also included.

-Mario Kart Series.


----------



## RainbowCherry (Jul 11, 2016)

snoozit said:


> Real simple. Pick one of your favourite games and summarize it to make it sound like ****. Then post the game below you brief summery.
> 
> S'pose I'll start.
> 
> ...



Don't forget the part where he glues a bunch of googly eyes to everything.


A young, naked 7 year old kid goes through a dungeon while taking all kinds of drugs and sticking coathangers and crap into his head, while making deals with Satan and crying uncontrollably 

-Binding of Isaac


----------



## Irelia (Jul 12, 2016)

A game where the world promotes animal violence/cruelty, while encouraging young children to participate in death matches between different animals. Parents disown their children at a young age, and send them off into the world to make a living as a "trainer" who brutally kills other animals to earn money and status.

-Pokemon


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jul 12, 2016)

Shirayuki said:


> -Pokemon




Gen Wunners. Ezpz.


----------



## Discord (Jul 12, 2016)

Asian Dora The Explorer falls down into a mountain and makes friends with fish ladies and goat moms.

-Undertale


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jul 12, 2016)

You're the boss of the furries.

Animal Crossing: New Leaf


----------



## Irelia (Jul 12, 2016)

Iggy Koopa said:


> Asian Dora The Explorer falls down into a mountain and makes friends with fish ladies and goat moms.
> 
> -Undertale



this is hilarious omg


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 12, 2016)

A game where all you do is beat the everloving **** out of beloved characters and ruin friendships

-Smash Bros. Series


----------



## Discord (Jul 12, 2016)

Making structures that prove you have no creativity which results in more trips to the official Wiki so you can continue crafting absurd items to "improve" your horrid creations while cringing in terrible pain due to the fact that you'll never improve.

-Minecraft


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 12, 2016)

14-year-old squid-human hybrids are drafted for a war between who gets to keep a certain area of land.

-Splatoon


----------



## Cress (Jul 12, 2016)

Do you like killing deformed human-pig hybrids? Well then why not kill thousands of them, along with you friends and enemies!
First and most importantly, fashion. Would you rather wear standard clothes like any other standard soldier, or do you want to be wearing breezy booty shorts and a tank top you haven't put on since you were 5? Because you can wear both! (Just not at the same time, standard soldiers do not wear breezy booty shorts or extremely small tank tops. If you know standard soldiers who wear apparel similar to this, then you should alert me ASAP as they are an inspiration for generations to come.) The next step is to pick a weapon. You could be basic and choose 1 of the 253672839404532 different swords in the game, or you could be more unique, such as using bugs to spread destruction! Or perhaps playing music on a harp is your cup of tea, because you can use that to kill innocent pig people who stand there and do absolutely nothing too! Now go out there and kill everything, even if it's your most hated enemy, your closest friend, or an older/younger version of yourself!



Spoiler



-Hyrule Warriors I enjoyed this too much


----------



## Meadows (Jul 12, 2016)

A kid who becomes mayor and abandons their own town after getting stung by bee's, tripping with an axe in their hands, and gets made fun of after they get injured. -Animal Crossing: New leaf


----------



## TykiButterfree (Jul 13, 2016)

Steal funky armor from your comrades and detonate a bomb in their base. Then use that armor to steal people's pets and force them to fight for you. And somehow claim you are the good guy.

Pok?mon Colosseum


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 13, 2016)

An endless hellhole of terribly made courses by kids.

-Super Mario Maker


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 15, 2016)

Lady with an outfit made of hair shoots gnarly looking birds with her shoes and dances.

Bayonetta<3


----------



## tae (Jul 15, 2016)

colorful furries throw bad gags at gawdy robots in order to make them explode. 

- toontown online


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 15, 2016)

Basically reskined TF2

-Overwatch


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (Jul 15, 2016)

taesaek said:


> colorful furries throw bad gags at gawdy robots in order to make them explode.
> 
> - toontown online



ironically enough i was playing rewritten today.


----------



## Bowie (Jul 15, 2016)

OviRy8 said:


> Basically reskined TF2
> 
> -Overwatch



This is my favourite.


----------



## Yeosin (Jul 15, 2016)

OviRy8 said:


> Basically reskined TF2
> 
> -Overwatch



im triggered.

--

A gang of misfits from around the galaxy try to come together to fight the enemy while screaming loudly about their team sucks at coordination as they enter enemy jungle without vision.

- League of Legends


----------



## Discord (Jul 15, 2016)

Ruined Friendship Simulator

-Mario Party


----------



## N a t (Jul 15, 2016)

You're the child of a single mother, your mom dies, and you run off into a magical world where your treated like crap, but you do it all to save your mom, because some stuffed animal says you can save her...

-Nino No Kuni


----------



## Discord (Jul 15, 2016)

Stephen Hawking trapped inside a bootleg Chuck-E-Cheese with horrific bootleg animatronics and has to survive till 6 AM while going through a never ending cycle of constantly whimpering like a little girl and begging for mercy. These animatronics end up winning due to the nature of the pizzeria since it defies the laws of reality since it makes electric doors work the way they're not supposed to since they're supposed to waste power when they're open and why do they hire you? These robots are perfectly capable of neutralizing an intruder themselves. 
Stephen Hawking is also annoyed by a cynic little sh-er-jerk on the phone who doesn't seem to care about your horrible death about getting stuffed into a suit although you can just escape but instead you blurt out a famous quote:

"CAN YOU JUST GIVE ME A GUN!?"

If you manage to survive, you end up crying your eyes out and probably throw your computer across the room since there is a 6th and 7th night.

Enjoy!.

-Five Nights at Freddy's 1 and 2


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Jul 20, 2016)

Design a room for ungrateful talking animals

-Animal Crossing Happy Home Designer


----------



## Rasha (Jul 20, 2016)

HIYAAAH HAAAA

- The Legend of Zelda series


----------



## LethalLulu (Jul 20, 2016)

On your birthday, you are forced to wear garb that everyone makes fun of you for wearing.  You then lose your sister, and have to travel with rude pirates to save her.  Includes traveling through miles and miles of open sea, listening to the same song over and over.

- Wind Waker

(Of course, the Sea is NOT very open, but hey I made a small stretch.  The sea song is also the one song I do not absolutely love from the game heh.)


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 20, 2016)

Cars? Cars?! CAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!111111!!!!!!!!!!!!1111!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111!!!!!!!!!

AND IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII HOLY ****. WILL ALWAYS LOVE YOU I CAN'T BELIEVE YOU DID THIS TO ME GODDAMMIT HOW COULD YOU DO THIS TO ME. Damn, that was an in-your-face JonTron reference.

-Mario Party 9 and 10


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jul 21, 2016)

the princess got kidnapped _yet again_, but this time not by a giant turtle like she usually is. so a plumber who has never been seen doing any actual plumbing has to find her (because nobody knows where she is) and rescue her. but while he's at it, he also decides to try and collect seven stars in seven different locations around the world because he, the princess and a bunch of other people are desperate to open a thousand-year-old underground door because they've all heard that there's treasure in there. also everybody is literally paper-thin for some reason.

- paper mario: the thousand year door

----------

*endless resetting, table flipping and ripping hair out because the same people keep dying over and over again when you don't want them to because once they die, you can't get them back (in certain modes anyway - the more recent games have other difficulty settings that are too easy as people who have died somehow get brought back to life after a battle, or even straight after they've died*

- fire emblem series


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 21, 2016)

Undertale clone

-Earthbound


----------



## Corrie (Jul 22, 2016)

A farming game where you work all day long, trying to impress the people you like. 
- Harvest Moon series


----------



## strawberrigod (Jul 24, 2016)

Mute 8 year old becomes magical conductor that had only been trained in sword fighting for 1 day saves the world.

Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker


----------



## OviRy8 (Jul 26, 2016)

Button Mashing Simulator

-Guitar Hero series


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jul 27, 2016)

League of Legends.



It's League of Legends.


----------



## Koden (Jul 27, 2016)

^^^

Oh boy here we go, this dude and his friend are just chillin in the army camp when next thing you know its up in flames and you have to jump off a waterfall??? Then you reunite like 6 game-hours later and have to go around the ENTIRE ****ING WORLD to collect these stupid group members (120 of these little ****s) just to get back at the guys who burned your tents down like 60 game-hours ago.

--Suikoden ll


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 27, 2016)

A high school club that focuses on masochism is forced to be social in order to defeat monsters during an imaginary hour and stop depression.

Persona 3


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Mega_Cabbage said:


> A high school club that focuses on masochism is forced to be social in order to defeat monsters during an imaginary hour and stop depression.
> 
> Persona 3





That actually makes it sound pretty good lmao


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jul 27, 2016)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> That actually makes it sound pretty good lmao



Lol I guess an action/dating sim game would be kinda cool.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Jul 28, 2016)

A game where you run around taking care of a bunch of needy animal people who like to ruin all your urban planning.

 - Guess.


----------



## Jawile (Jul 29, 2016)

Nuclear cowboys and the Roman empire.
- Fallout: New Vegas


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 29, 2016)

Some guy gets obsessed after watching tomb raider (I mean, it's clear he hasn't played it. He can't even play Crash Bandicoot and doesn't know what a start button is) and decides to go adventuring. Along with an old guy who has stalked him since he was small and a reporter who likes to contradict herself, they make a mess of everything and blow up places undisturbed for centuries.
He may or may not also suffer from memory loss? I mean, he forgot his brother for the first 3 games

~Uncharted


----------



## Aquari (Jul 29, 2016)

children with mental problems thinks they can see "spirits" using cheap plasic trinkets 

~yokai watch


----------



## Wholockian (Jul 29, 2016)

Jawile said:


> Nuclear cowboys and the Roman empire.
> - Fallout: New Vegas


----------



## strawberrigod (Jul 29, 2016)

A guy gets stuck in a foreign area by crashing his ship. He then discovers docile creatures that he turns into slaves to distract/get eaten by monsters while also finding the scattered pieces of the ship.

Pikmin


----------



## littletwinclouds (Jul 30, 2016)

try to click on circles in time to nightcore
cry

-osu!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jul 30, 2016)

a call of duty rip-off where your character cannot decide whether he or she is a kid or a squid.

- splatoon

-----------

a rip-off of a call of duty rip-off where your character cannot decide whether he or she is a kid or a squid.

- sepia go


----------



## Charlise (Jul 30, 2016)

Watch your best friend die 100x and get kidnapped by a pedophile.

-Life is Strange


----------



## The Pennifer (Aug 1, 2016)

Furiously angry birds strategize to blow up with deadly aim and find the perfect sweet spot in the lair of greedy pigs!
Blast them piggies to smithereens!


----------



## mintellect (Aug 1, 2016)

You fall in a hole where a flower tries to kill you. It's an RPG except without the fun of killing unless you want a bad ending.
And there's skeletons and goats.
And the fandom sucks.


----------



## The Pennifer (Aug 1, 2016)

They keep falling, falling! A deluge of sugar bombs, crushing you with the sweet jellies, donut bombs, jelly beans from hell! You must take them out in groups of three or more, or they will annihilate you, crushing you in defeat!

Candy Crush


----------



## watercolorwish (Aug 1, 2016)

adopt a dog and leave

-nintendogs


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 1, 2016)

OviRy8 said:


> Undertale clone
> 
> -Earthbound



more like earthbound clone .-. which was first?

-undertale


----------



## Jawile (Aug 1, 2016)

Wholockian said:


> View attachment 178658



Yeah this is actually just New Vegas in one image


----------



## Yomochi (Aug 1, 2016)

Fight your siblings whilst matchmaking your other siblings and then marry their offspring.

-Fire Emblem Fates.


----------



## Puffy (Aug 2, 2016)

Fight racial stereotypes who are 8 feet tall while you're like 3 inches tall.

- Punch Out


----------



## OviRy8 (Aug 2, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> more like earthbound clone .-. which was first?
> 
> -undertale



tbh I was just trying to **** people off plzdonthurtme^^;


----------



## Cress (Aug 2, 2016)

strawberrigod said:


> Mute 8 year old becomes magical conductor that had only been trained in sword fighting for 1 day saves the world.
> 
> Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker



I think you mixed up Wind Waker and Spirit Tracks...


----------



## vogelbiene (Aug 2, 2016)

regret

- fire emblem series



pain and regret

- persona series


----------



## Emi_C (Aug 2, 2016)

The most powerful Gods from all religions, beliefs and cultures have finally emerged on Earth. Their power all together could be a relentless force against evil forces. Peace could be made on Earth by these mighty beings! With their willing believers marching by their sides, the Gods march their forces..._to sacrifice themselves while they try and get the most player kills in one game._

-Smite


----------



## Koopa K (Aug 3, 2016)

A plumber's girlfriend gets kidnapped by a giant mutant turtle, so said plumber brutally murders thousands of innocent creatures, including said giant mutant turtle's own children, before murdering the giant turtle, all while leaving his own brother in the shadow.

-Super Mario


----------



## littletwinclouds (Aug 4, 2016)

avoid the guards
your brother is you is your dad is your brother is a clone
crawl in a cardboard box

-mgs


----------



## Quagsire. (Aug 4, 2016)

Jump on bad guys' heads
Die enough to get your brother to do it for you
-Super Mario Bros Wii


----------



## ellarella (Aug 5, 2016)

you play as a smelly zombie that can't remember anything in a game where you spend 90% of your time reading text and dialogue

Planescape: Torment


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 5, 2016)

you get mutant plants that will surely kill zombies by hitting them with peas and corn

plants vs zombies -


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Aug 8, 2016)

Pikmin gone evil.

-The Overlord series


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 8, 2016)

You farm... That's it, just farm.

-Stardew Valley


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Aug 8, 2016)

The Legendary Starfy

Nobody really has this game in the U.S...


----------



## Mr. Cat (Aug 10, 2016)

I don't even have to try to make my favorite game sound awful.

Rule of Rose:
A girl relives the death of her beloved dog, killed by her childhood lesbian lover.

Game features:
? obscene things that I'm not sure I can mention on TBT (game was banned in 3 countries)
? a grown man that crawls around on the floor barking and attacking children before ultimately shooting his self in the head...
? awful controls
? "mermaid" vomit
? unclear, unexplained storyline
? "Peter smells like poo!"


----------



## pokedude729 (Aug 10, 2016)

A blonde teen sets out to cause total genocide of an entire race


- Xenoblade Chronicles

- - - Post Merge - - -



BluePikachu47 said:


> You farm... That's it, just farm.
> 
> -Harvest Moon



FTFY


----------



## Discord (Aug 11, 2016)

Mass Genocide of soldiers made from purple liquid used for war simulator

-Clash Of Clans


----------



## Cudon (Aug 11, 2016)

All you do is sit inside and bartend while listening to your customers ramble on while interesting things are happening outside. Later on the plot evolves into some meaningless trash about the main characters past relationships.
- Va:11 Hall-A: Cyberpunk Bartending Action.


----------



## Nix (Aug 11, 2016)

A person who can literally run around screaming at people is revered as a hero while they completely destroy every single thing they come across just for laughs. They never shower but they sure can eat....and steal and kill. 

- Skyrim

Post-apocalyptic world where the main character hides underground and gets frozen, stands there while watching her husband get murdered and her baby is taken by thugs, then teams up with the first group of people she meets that are nice. Mom of the year award.

- Fallout 4


----------



## Isnt-it-pretty (Aug 14, 2016)

A useless character is recruited into a group of wanna be heros that all die and leave you to save the world with girl that hates you and a glorified puppy dog, while being hated and hunted down by some jerk for a reason that makes no sense. 
- Dragon Age: Origins


----------



## andrewdklee (Aug 14, 2016)

You just run around the same map over and over doing the same thing over and over.
And just kill minions and maybe other players if you're lucky. Same thing OVER AND OVER and one game could last over an hour of doing the same thing. 

-League of Legends


----------



## Aquari (Aug 14, 2016)

catch 719 creatures only to get a really ****ty item when youre done

-pokemon


----------



## noxephi (Aug 14, 2016)

A homeless amnesiac that wakes up in the middle of a field, becomes best friends with the prince of the country, and then has a child with his daughter from the future. Fight across battlefields and make people to do everything in pairs to force your ships on the army! And then kill your evil self that has an overpowered dragon OC!

-Fire Emblem Awakening

You wake up with no memories on a beach and find out you've turned into a furry. Now go join a guild with your cowardly new best friend, travel across the globe to find places that have actually already been mapped, help other people on missions only to have 90% of your reward be stolen from you constantly by taxing, find out a ghost has a hit on you and is trying to kill you, flee across the barren wasteland of the post-apocalyptic future with a wanted criminal, discover you're a time traveler that lost their memory due to an attempted sabotage... I thought this was a kid's game? Cry at the end when you get a fate worse than death by phasing yourself out of existence.

-Pokemon Mystery Dungeon Explorers of Time/Darkness/Sky

GET ON THE PAYLOAD THE REASON WE'RE LOSING IS BECAUSE NOBODY IS ON THE PAYLOAD I'M A HEALER I CAN'T PUSH THIS MYSELF I WILL DIE

-Overwatch


----------



## Iwaseleanor (Aug 15, 2016)

15 random people are totally ok knowing there is a Serial Killer going around everywhere, and spend days exchanging pleasantries and hanging people for fun
-Town of Salem


----------



## Corrie (Aug 17, 2016)

A game where you talk to imaginary animals and live a mundane life. 

- New Leaf


----------



## Ghost Soda (Aug 18, 2016)

Survive nightmares by climbing stuff while cheating on your gf in real life.

- Catherine


----------



## Franny (Aug 18, 2016)

12 year olds screaming over microphones asking how to sprint.

- Team Fortress 2


----------



## Hay (Aug 19, 2016)

A game were all the games make you want to cry when you don't win and the stars at the end are so dumb because they are like handicap stars since you all suck

Mario party series


----------



## Corrie (Aug 21, 2016)

A racing game with items. 

Mario Kart series.

- - - Post Merge - - -

A racing game with items. 

Mario Kart series.


----------



## PigsAndBlankets (Aug 22, 2016)

A ginger with an alcohol problem drowns in poop

-Conker's Bad Fur Day


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Aug 29, 2016)

This thread needs to come back


----------



## Mewberries (Sep 7, 2016)

Everyone is a tiny furry/scalie in a fursuit, and you're a tiny human who is probably also a furry. You get shunted into working part-time at the boss furry's shop for minimum wage and are almost instantly swimming in debt. The economy is in shambles.

- Animal Crossing ; Game Cube


----------



## Mars Adept (Sep 7, 2016)

You're a pink blob searching for blue crystal pieces for a fairy with wings, whose planet has been corrupted by evil dark stuff.

Kirby 64: The Crystal Shards


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 14, 2016)

You go hunting around an asylum for the manually ill, there are the ghosts of those who lived in the asylum and were treated horrifically an experimented on....you use a stun gun and self made bombs to warn them off you.

Lost within for IOS


----------



## rocklazy (Sep 16, 2016)

Illegally trespassing to find evidence to defend your client who you don't even if is innocent or not

ace attorney


----------



## Tensu (Sep 16, 2016)

Developer got lazy with graphics. Also ****ty iOS controls.

Minecraft


----------



## Kurashiki (Sep 18, 2016)

man plays time travel sudoku to save girlfriend

999


----------



## Aronthaer (Sep 19, 2016)

MASSIVE SPOILERS FOR FIRE EMBLEM FATES: REVELATIONS. YOU HAVE BEEN WARNED.

Do you like betraying your blood or birth families? how about both! in this DLC for an already overpriced game, you completely ignore a major world-changing conflict and choose to bury your head in the sand, betraying both your families and jumping off a bridge with some cryptic b**** who claims to be your sister but is actually your cousin (and who you probably married before learning that interesting tidbit). End up in a magical world where you can enjoy exciting activities such as:

Betraying more people
Killing your already dead parents (again)
petting the faces of your comrades-in-arms
special guest L + R + Start
incest that's not actually incest
and buttloads of GRINDING

Experience this waifu simulator like never before, and drink the salty tears of ravenous fanboys who feel their hopes for a classic Fire Emblem slowly slipping away. And if you enjoyed THIS game, try the other two pa- oh wait, you already did! unless you ignored the spoiler warning, in which case they aren't worth playing anyhow.

(Third favorite game of all time, I'm not actually hating on it lmao)


----------



## robbywow (Sep 19, 2016)

OviRy8 said:


> and ruin friendships
> 
> -Smash Bros. Series



I think you meant Mario Party


----------



## Joy (Sep 23, 2016)

The Sims without toddlers... oh wait.


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 23, 2016)

You play as a sort of not really genie girl who whips her hair back and forth and dances in an attempt to defeat pirates.

-Shantae series


----------

